# Long Term Rental



## Ambresolaire (Dec 4, 2010)

We are looking for a long term rental 6-12 months from April next year in or near Fuente del Conde Iznajar. We have tried all the local agents and OD and HL. Can anyone suggest where else we can try, or anyone that is looking to return to the UK in the near future who would like a long term rental before selling their property when the market improves ?

Many thanks


----------



## Ambresolaire (Dec 4, 2010)

Amazing, didn't think it would be this difficult to try and rent a property !


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ambresolaire said:


> Amazing, didn't think it would be this difficult to try and rent a property !



I think you will have to visit the area of your choice, look for signs in the windows or once more peruse the local estate agents.

There are plenty of to let signs here, but we are hundreds of miles from the Iberian Peninsular, and the agents tend to vet the applicants, which of course they cannot do if you are not in situ.,

Hope this may help,

Hepa


----------



## greenteen (Dec 6, 2010)

You could try contacting someone on ownersdirect, I know they are primarily for holiday rentals, but with the downturn some owners are only too happy to have a long rental rather than have an empty property. 
Also try segundamano, which will give you an idea of prices in your chosen area, but bear in mind all postings will be in Spanish


----------



## Ambresolaire (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi 

Thanks for your response, I have already contacted one of the sites you suggested, didn't know whether I could name them, that's why I put OD, will try the other now

We rented in Fuente earlier this year for 6 months, but unfortunately the property is not available next year.


----------

